# Track building in Ann Arbor!



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

We will be building three different tracks in Ann Arbor between now and November. 
If you are free to help and would like to volunteer, As always we appreciate the help!!! 

Saline Fair: 
We are building a track at the Fairgrounds THIS Friday. Small outdoor dirt for demonstations and to have some fun and promote the hobby during the Saline Fair. 
Carlos, Jason and I will be there about 1:30 pm on Friday. 

Night Race Track: 
The Night Race is on September 18th. At the Corner of Michigan Hewitt in Ypsi next to Wendy's. (I-94 and Michigan Ave. east) 
We will get to the parking lot to build the track about noon and practice starts as soon as the track is done. 

Washtenaw RC Raceway: 
Indoor Dirt starts soon!!! 
We will begin track building on 
Monday November 8th. 
5pm. 
And work every night the same time until it is done. 

1st Race is November 13th!!! 1st points race is November 20th!! 

As always we truly appreciate all the help we get. And as you can see by the great racing we have in our area.... Your efforts to help promote the hobby do make a difference. 

Thanks to all for all the help you give us. YOUR efforts and help are what make the difference between struggling to find a place to race and have great places to race! 

Thanks 
Dan


----------

